# Tall Iver



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 24, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Iver-Johnson-...3D112147090513&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2016)

I told Mike about it earlier hoping he could make a run for it.   It may be harder now...lol.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 24, 2016)

Shoot! Sorry mike.  I'm hoping you're the only one tall enough to ride that anyway


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 25, 2016)

_"...It may be harder now..."_
It was already gonna' be hard


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2016)

I've seen this bike in person. It is nice.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm sure it was. I just wanted to give Steve a hard time.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 25, 2016)

I was just going to post it as well, $5K now, was going to jump on that, but no international shipping!!!
nice bike
seller also has a 1901 Pierce cushion frame drive-shaft bike with sprung fork for $9800, as a private sale


----------



## Handyman (Sep 25, 2016)

What a great and iconic looking Iver ! This Is the truss of all trusses, the ultimate example of what the slogan "trust the truss" was all about.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 27, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Shoot! Sorry mike.  I'm hoping you're the only one tall enough to ride that anyway


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 27, 2016)

This one went big a few years ago, but that fork should be worth an extra 2k .  http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/19073686/iver-johnson-pneumatic-safety-bicycle/?q=iver+rear&ref=lot-lis


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 27, 2016)

That truss looks cool but I don't see where it really provides any structural benefit.  It certainly  wouldn't prevent the frame from bending in a front end collision.  I guess I'm saying I don't trust it...


----------



## momo608 (Sep 28, 2016)

Does anyone know what the standover on the Iver is? Was it even meant to be stood over! From what I can tell from original old photos, it appears crazy tall bikes like this were tall for some other reason than to fit tall riders. People were generally much shorter back then. Would love to have an antique bike like that but I would have to sell something expensive to buy it, maybe someday. 

 Have this though and there are some very similar details in it. sorry Schwinn haters


----------



## Iverider (Sep 28, 2016)

The Tall Iver would be perfect for anyone in the 6'5" to 6'7" range. I'd rock it at 6'4" if it wasn't at $5k+ but I'm more of a rider instead of a collector and this bike is a collector bike. Standover height is definitely not the most important aspect of bike fit so much as seat tube and top tube length. One can always come to a stop and lean over to avoid rackin' the pills. My wife can ride my 25" framed ANT Arch Truss and she's only 5'9"



IJ_1910_10 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## momo608 (Sep 28, 2016)

You can see the top tube length on the Iver is fairly short. That brings the headtube in closer which usually forces the design to use a longer headtube. Long headtubes like this always make bikes appear much taller in photos than they actually are. Would still like to know what the standover is. I wonder what they mean by height, my guess would be what we now call frames size which makes sense. So this would be a 26" frame bike which really isn't that huge. A typical 6 footer can ride a 26" bike without having to drop off to the side and that in my opinion makes for a dangerous bike to ride for someone not tall enough to stand over the top tube. 

Thank you for the catalog pic!


----------



## locomotion (Sep 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> This one went big a few years ago, but that fork should be worth an extra 2k .  http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/19073686/iver-johnson-pneumatic-safety-bicycle/?q=iver+rear&ref=lot-lis
> 
> View attachment 364316



this is nice, definitely worth the money


----------

